# Cheap instant cold frame.



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You can plant spinach and lettuce in a tub (I used black cement mixing trays bought from Lowes for under $5) and put a plastic rubbermaid tub (clear) over it to make an instant cold frame!

I did this as an experiment with lettuce a while ago and have lettuce on my back porch even though temps have been below freezing and we have some snow on the ground and in the forcast. Am going to plant spinach today.

When the summer is here, the trays of lettuce and spinach will not need the clear part of the tote, but being in trays, they can be moved to a place that has partial shade and will keep me in lettuce and spinach all summer long. 

Doing this, I can have fresh salad from early Spring to late Fall. 

Photos to follow later. (As promised).


----------



## wasakat (Mar 20, 2011)

What zone are you in and when did you start the spinach? We've got a hay bale wall and window top cold frame and I'm thinking of trying to start lettuce and spinach in a bag of topsoil inside of it (we're zone six, with an inch of snow on the ground right now). Never had or used a cold frame before so I'm looking for suggestions.

In zone six, when could I start warmer crops like squash, pumpkins, tomatoes, melons, etc. indoors and then move them out to a cold frame safely?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You can start lettuce and spinach right now. We are in a slightly more colder zone than you.

You need to find your last frost date and work from that for squash, tomatoes etc. I do not plant these till after my last frost date. You could however use the cold frame to harden the plants off gently before you plant.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

interesting - I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It's only 36 F right now...Brrr! I promise I will take some soon. I'm working right now on something, so it will be a little while.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Photos.
This is the tray I use. It is found in Lowes for under $5 and used for mixing cement. We also use them for giving household food waste to our pigs. 










This is the tote (rubbermaid type tub container, with clear bottom). I use it upside down as you can see and the clear part becomes the cold frame. 










This is my latest sowing of lettuce. Really needs to be thinned some, but I wait till they are somewhat bigger and eat the tasty ones I pull. I will continue sowing throughout Spring/Summer/Fall. The tray will be placed in partial shade at the hottest time of the year.










This was an experiment. Lettuce seeds were sown outdoors in below freezing temps, but it got above freezing during the day. When the sun hit the container it warmed it up enough for them to grow. 

Worked for me.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Cool. How do you deal with heat? Prop open a side?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Well it's not been very warm here yet, but yes, when temps rose I propped it open or took of the lid. It is also easy to move the tray into the shade should I need to.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Did you drill drainage holes in the bottom of the black tub?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

No I didn't. I wondered if I would need to, but as the tubs are under a porch roof the only water they get is what I give them, and moisture collecting under the tub part. 
So far that has not been a problem at all. They have not got waterlogged or allowed to dry out. 

(Water was given to the new lettuce tub, just after the pic was taken).


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

What a great idea! I have some old clear tubs I can use too. Just have to get a couple of the cement mixing tubs. I have a Home Depoe not TOO far from me that I think I'll go to tomorrow or later today. Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. I have been using those to harden off my seedlings. I think I am going to plant out some spinach and lettuce and see how it does with the lid on the top since mine are clear-topped. It's almost time to plant them out into the garden anyway so I like the hint to move them to the shade! Thanks!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

That's a great idea! 

Awhile back, I rescued one of those plastic 5-drawer upright storage units from the trash. They're very easy to find around here. Usually they're plastered with kids' stickers, or crayon or magic marker drawings, but what I do is to pull out all the drawers and use them in the greenhouse to hold 6-12 potted plants. They're quicker and easier to move around that way, and if I spill water while watering, it doesn't end up on the floor. 

I could also flip those drawers over and use them as cold frames! 

Now if I could just find a use for the "carcass" of the storage unit!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

The clear tub in my pictures is a LONG one. Please be sure that the container you plant your seeds in (could be anything that is deep enough), fits UNDER the top of the clear tub.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

great idea--how cold was it when you were doing this?


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I would like to start my garden seeds inside but never can get them to survive if I take them outside. This usually means I buy already started plants for tomatoes and peppers. Can you tell me how to start them inside so they won't die when I move them outside?


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i usually take my plants outside when its above 60 and leave them out for and hour or so and just keep taking them out for longer periods. that way they get hardened to the weather and wind. if you kinda brush your hand over the plants as they are growing that hardens them up a bit as far as the wind goes. i usually dont leave them outside for awhile --kinda depends on the weather.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Those tubs are great. I bought 2 to use for spinach in the greenhouse last year, I drilled a hole on the side about 1" from the bottom. Also we save the tubs from StableLyx & GoatLyx minerals. Those are quite nice for spinach, bush beans, strawberries & I even grew broccoli in them last year.

Neat idea using the clear plastic container, I might try that to get my spinach closer to the house.

HF


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I use one of those clear plastic containers inverted on a concrete patio on the south side of the house. I just put my trays etc in there.. did burn up some lettuce seedlings.

I have a tub similar to your concrete tub and just used clamps to hold clear plastic film over. it. Used it for some tomatoes, but burned my lettuce up


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

willow_girl said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> Awhile back, I rescued one of those plastic 5-drawer upright storage units from the trash. They're very easy to find around here. Usually they're plastered with kids' stickers, or crayon or magic marker drawings, but what I do is to pull out all the drawers and use them in the greenhouse to hold 6-12 potted plants. They're quicker and easier to move around that way, and if I spill water while watering, it doesn't end up on the floor.
> 
> ...


 
I have been tempted to wrap one of those shelves in plastic and use upright as a cold frame. In your case you would have 5 drawers for six packs etc..


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

po boy said:


> I use one of those clear plastic containers inverted on a concrete patio on the south side of the house. I just put my trays etc in there.. did burn up some lettuce seedlings.
> 
> I have a tub similar to your concrete tub and just used clamps to hold clear plastic film over. it. Used it for some tomatoes, but burned my lettuce up


Probably did not need the clear container on if you burned your lettuce. I would not use a container if it is full sun. Take it off, no need for it! It's when its getting in the 30s at night that it helps. I also use it when its lower than the 50s outside. 

Most containers I drill holes in the bottom for drainage, and if these were not under the porch roof, I would have.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

mare said:


> great idea--how cold was it when you were doing this?


Well the weather changed, one moment it was in the 40s the next it dropped down to high 20s.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

willow_girl said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> Now if I could just find a use for the "carcass" of the storage unit!


How about some type of vertial gardening? Maybe for heavy fruits like melons or even zuchinni?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Just thought I would bump this thread. My lettuce/spinach experiment worked great and I had lettuce from early Spring to late Fall. 

Once the plants were up and strong, I used bricks either side, took off the tote lid and put a wire shelf over to keep cats off. 

OLF


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Time to start all over again!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

BTW I do not transplant plants into this container, but direct sow. Make sure the soil stays moist but not soaked.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What a clever idea. I now feel the urge to get going with some seeds. To tell you the truth, I can see those plastic tops working as cloches all over. I have a couple that have cracked and what a good use for them.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Just remember to take them off when it gets too warm. Lettuce and spinach prefer it cooler. Good way to harden off other plants too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for suggesting that this will be good here for all to start some food for this season.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Being able to start food early makes all the difference. Being able to use household containers and not spend extra $$ is great. 

Even if you only have a balcony, a patio, a porch, you can do this. Just move it to the right place for sun and shade. 


Thanks Angie for copying it here. It started here on a forum a long time ago when we were talking about how much we spent each month on food. How to save.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Great idea. I use the black tubs trees come in, fill to 8 inches of the top and cover with clear plastic and a few clothespins to hold, easy to open a little for temp control. Little hoops over my raised beds make a kitchen garden possible year around. Many ways to get an earlier start or extend the season in fall or even all winter....James


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I loved this idea the first time around, I love it again now. Thanks Angie and Our Little Farm.

Always nice to save some money and eat fresh.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds good James!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

What a brilliant way to do this! Thanks so much!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome idea! Thanks! I also have a bunch of the tubs that trees come in. I hadn't thought about using them for this. Will do!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You are welcome. 

I know it works, which is why I bumped this and Angie kindly moved to where we are serious about providing food for as long as we can in the year.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I just had to thank you Our Little Farm for this great idea! I did this and although I just planted seeds today, I do have lots of gardening experience so I know they will thrive. What a wonderful idea! I happened to have used four shoebox plastic blue bins, and then topped it with a long tub that fit over them nicely! It was not as deep as what you are using so there isn't as much "growing up" room, but our weather here will turn warm very fast.

In the meantime I will just pick smaller leaves as they come - I have planted lettuce and spinach and then, placed four pea seeds, one in each corner. I will feed the peejoobers out of them so I should at least get a few pods from four plants! We have about 20 minutes of spring here then WHAM the heat hits so peas are very difficult but I can control so much with these tubs!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You are welcome Homesteader. I CRAVE salad all year round, and this just enables me to feed my love of salad for pennies instead of $$.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Little Farm - today all four of the little tubs showed seeds popping up - oh thanks again so much for this great idea! Our lows since I planted have been around 18 to 20 F., so I am amazed that these seeds have sprouted!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll be starting my own next week. Have been busier than usual or they would all ready be done.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

This is such a great idea! I've been frantically trying to get a hoophouse put up and getting nowhere fast. Doing it this way I can get some stuff started and take a little time with the greenhouse.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

That i sa neat idea.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I promise you it works. I use this method and yes in below freezing temps, and the seeds came up. Lettuce and Spinach are cold tolerant. 

I move the trays out of direct sunlight in the summer and keep the tops of, or they would be too hot and burn. When a lettuce is used, I plant more seed. I have a few of these going at any given time. 

To keep cats of, I use metal shelving grid trays raised up on bricks once the top has been taken off. Netting would work fine too. 

Being able to move them into semi shade enables you to have lettuce throughout the summer without it bolting and getting bitter. 

A cheap way to supply some of your food for a longer season for VERY little cost. Also, something someone without a garden could do. I do this on my back porch! 

OLF


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Homesteader said:


> Little Farm - today all four of the little tubs showed seeds popping up - oh thanks again so much for this great idea! Our lows since I planted have been around 18 to 20 F., so I am amazed that these seeds have sprouted!


Yay! That's about the temps mine sprouted last year. Keep them moist but not soggy. If it is a really sunny day, make sure they don't get too hot. Keep air flow. 

Photos would be great! I am SO pleased others are using this method too. It is lovely to share something that works. 

OLF


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

What a wonderful idea. Looks like I'm going to take a trip to Lowes.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

When I was building my back deck I lined it with raised beds. When I decided to enclose the deck I enclosed the raised beds also. I can raise vegetables year round there. Don't even have to go outside for a fresh salad just about any day of the year.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Make sure if you are buying the clear totes that the black cement tub fits inside. I had one tub where it did not. It does not have to shut. I NEVER shut mine, you don't want to.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Another tip if you happen to end up using different tubs than Our Little Farm did. In my case I used a long top tub and four shoebox sized smaller tubs. One thing I didn't think of when shopping for them: I placed the small tubs inside the large tub to see if it would fit. When I did that, I placed them small ones into it right side up.

When I got home, I realized that in actual use, the top large tub would be upside down over the little tubs. The little tubs are larger at the open top of them than they are at the bottom. I was just lucky that the top tub still accomodated them.

So when you're testing if it all fits, be sure to actually place the top tub over the bottom tub(s) like it will actually be. That small difference could end up making your tubs not fit together. Gosh I hope this makes sense. 

Here is a link to pictures from this morning!

http://community.webshots.com/album/582390494XYpjmh


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I am going to bump this thread as we are about ready to start some of these tubs! Again many thanks to our little farm.

The post above which has the link of my pictures to webshots will not work, as webshots began charging for their services. I lost my pics from our old computer, so I cannot repost them.

Wanted new ones here to see this post!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice idea for early planting Thanks


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Homesteader said:


> Another tip if you happen to end up using different tubs than Our Little Farm did. In my case I used a long top tub and four shoebox sized smaller tubs. One thing I didn't think of when shopping for them: I placed the small tubs inside the large tub to see if it would fit. When I did that, I placed them small ones into it right side up.
> 
> When I got home, I realized that in actual use, the top large tub would be upside down over the little tubs. The little tubs are larger at the open top of them than they are at the bottom. I was just lucky that the top tub still accomodated them.
> 
> ...


It made sense to me! LOL Basically the LID has to be the bottom, and the CLEAR TUB has to be the TOP which acts as a greenhouse. 
Thanks for bumping this. I started mine in February the first year and was amazed at the success I had.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Our Little Farm! Happy New Year!

I put a link to this in the gardening forum too, and one of the gals uses tubs with a clear top, so she just lifts the lid rather than lifting the entire tub! Nifty huh?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Thank you, Our Little Farm, for the idea! And thank you, Homesteader, for bumping it so I could see it. 

I already have a cement-mixing tub that I've been using for a pool for the ducks and geese. unfortunately, it developed a hole near the bottom in one corner. I caulked it with silicone, but the silly birds just tear that right out. Now I will replace it with a new one, and use the old one for lettuce! :bow:

I don't have to worry about the clear tubs. I have some scraps from the greenhouse plastic that we've been using in the barns. I can just lay one of those over the top. 

I used one to lay on when I was under the car yesterday. SO much better than lying on gravel!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Make some hoops out of wire, or coat hangers to make a mini hoop house Judy. You don't want the plastic touching the seedlings.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Did you use the cement mixing tub just because you had that on hand or was it because it was a dark color and would absorb the sunlight and help heat the soil?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Both.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Our Little Farm! The new babies arrived today, hee hee. One of the four tubs has sprouted, in just 5 days!










I'm so excited! Low temps between 18-25F, highs in the 45-60's range. Can't tell what they are yet, as I only marked which tub I put strawberry spinach in (never grew it before), so it's either spinach, beets or lettuce, probably not lettuce the leaves are pretty big. I realize it's hard to see them in the pic, but still....doin' the happy dance!


----------

